# UAE driving licence - info reqd



## mike.jeffry (Jun 16, 2010)

pls advise if UAE licence is valid in australia if am on a spouse visa and if yes how many months, (sydney)

how do i convert my UAE D/L into an international licencse here in dubai

Thanks...


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

mike.jeffry said:


> pls advise if UAE licence is valid in australia if am on a spouse visa and if yes how many months, (sydney)
> 
> how do i convert my UAE D/L into an international licencse here in dubai
> 
> Thanks...


I don't know about Australia but to get an Int driving permit in Dubai, go to the traffic department in Al Barsha. I think it costs about AED 100 and is valid 12 months. Maybe other RTA offices will do it also.


----------



## Seabee (Jul 15, 2010)

You don't 'convert' your licence, you simply pay to get an international licence. It's valid for driving in Sydney for the validity of the licence, but if you're moving to Sydney then you'll need to get a New South Wales licence.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

bonk said:


> I don't know about Australia but to get an Int driving permit in Dubai, go to the traffic department in Al Barsha. I think it costs about AED 100 and is valid 12 months. Maybe other RTA offices will do it also.


To obtain an International Driving Permit you go to any Post Office.
-


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> To obtain an International Driving Permit you go to any Post Office.
> -


Ah yes, thanks. Forgot about that .


----------

